# Cragar SS wheels for a 66



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to put a set of Cragar SS wheels on my 66, any info on size and tires would be helpfull. Thinking 15's but not sure of correct offset and width. Same on front and rear or narrow on front and wider on rear but with enough clearance, so I dont have to have the back jacked up off the tire. Does any one know the original width and offset. I'm sure there are plenty of you out there that have them on your cars. Also tire size and type. would like raised white letter.


----------

